# Info about becoming a court officer??



## USMC6500 (Aug 22, 2008)

I was interested in becoming a Mass. court officer but couldn't find any info. on it. I hear it is pretty political to get. I am a veteran and have a bachelors in CJ and am currently a federal corrections officer. Thanks.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

PM Foxy85 for some 411 USMC...


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

"Pretty political" is an understatement! Only knew one guy who had a court gig, and I know what he went through.

Do you BOP guys get LE retirement? IMHO it would be a bad move to leave the federal LE system if you do. You could look elsewhere in the system, or start down a track toward becoming an 1811 if that's your cup of tea.

There are about to be some interesting entry-level/intermediate LE positions in ICE opening up in New England, PM me if you want info, I can't share much yet but it will be on USAJOBS soon....


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

You pretty much have to related to or know someone really well, I heard. Don't know how much of that is true. Good luck


----------



## USMC6500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes the BOP has a LE retirement.....Quick question.. what is a 1811 ?? Other than court officer...I'm not sure what else to look into....basically I'm all set with working 10 years for the BOP until I get a descent schedule....unlike many PD's we do not have a rotating schedule...I would also be interested in any administrative positions....any ideas?? please let me know...


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't mean to derail the thread but to answer your questions...

1811 is the Criminal Investigator series, in ICE that would be Special Agent. There is no recruiting going on now for 1811s, but that could change any day; I would not be surprised if there's an open period just around the corner.

There are also a bunch of DRO (Detention & Removal Officers) openings either posted now, or coming soon, those are 1802 series w/LE retirement. One guy in our office used to do that, let me tell you he saw the world and has some good stories. In my opinion DRO would be a nice foot-in-the-door step toward an 1811, if you aren't tied down with marriage and children; I say that only due to the high chances of unanticipated international travel and situations that can turn a quick trip somewhere into a monthlong incident. Just going on stories I've heard.

Most LE admin positions are promotions from within, at least in my office; frankly I do not think I have run into anyone who was hired from outside the Federal system into an admin role. Heck I am in the pipeline for one myself right now, I can sure tell you a lot more soon! The M-F paper-pushers are civilian support staff without LE retirement, leave that up to the people who went to secretarial school, you don't want those jobs.

And then there are these new 1801 openings coming soon, VERY SOON, to an ICE office near you...get your resume ready on USAJOBS...


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

You need lots and lots and lots of political juice. Did I say lots?


----------

